# Water cool system not working



## edubindie (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, I have a water cooled system keeping our controller chilled. It has a reservoir at the top. Chill plate and radiator in the middle and pump at the bottom. 

I recently replaced our pump and the new one was working great but I had to drain the system and refit it to do so. 

I now have issues with over heating and I'm getting bubbles in the system. 

Is there a method to getting the system working again? At the moment I'm filling up the reservoir, wiggling everything to get bubbles out, going for a drive, over heating after about 10 miles, waiting for it to cool and repeating the process. Most of the time the drive pushes some bubbles into the reservoir but is there a method of priming everything without having to go out and overheat the system?

Thanks in advance, you guys are great.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Got bubbles: got leak


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

edubindie said:


> Hi all, I have a water cooled system keeping our controller chilled. It has a reservoir at the top. Chill plate and radiator in the middle and pump at the bottom.


With the pump at the bottom, it should be self-priming. Gravity is your friend in this case.




> Is there a method to getting the system working again? At the moment I'm filling up the reservoir, wiggling everything to get bubbles out, going for a drive, over heating after about 10 miles, waiting for it to cool and repeating the process. Most of the time the drive pushes some bubbles into the reservoir but is there a method of priming everything without having to go out and overheat the system?
> 
> Thanks in advance, you guys are great.


If you have to refill the reservoir after driving, you are either boiling the water away, or you have a leak and it's leaking away. The bubbles do indicate a leak of some sort. If you can, fill the system,then run the pump with the vehicle stationary while you look for leaks. 

Another less likely option is that there is a blockage in the system somewhere. Again, with the vehicle stationary, run the system and look for water flow into the reservoir. 

B


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Another possibility is cavitation. If the pump is run at too high a speed and /or of some designs, too much lift height, or run with too small or collapsing return line, areas of vacuum above the vapor pressure of the coolant can cause gas bubbles to form and collapse reducing the pumps ability to move the coolant.

Do you have any vids or pics of the problem?


----------



## edubindie (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks all,

In the end I got a plumber friend round and a section of the pipe was just air. All working now!


----------

